# Byrus vs Knuddeluff



## Meowth (Mar 28, 2015)

[size=+2]*Byrus vs Knuddeluff*[/size]



> 3vs3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*Byrus's active squad*

 *Yami* the female Houndoom <Flash Fire> @ Electirizer
 *Ruiag* the male Stunky <Stench> @ Black Sludge
 *Shardik* the male Teddiursa <Quick Feet> @ Lucky Egg
 *Fiver* the male Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *Claiborne* the female Venonat <Compound Eyes> @ Big Root
 *Gamzee* the male Mr. Mime <Filter> @ Twisted Spoon
 *The Strand* the male Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Nurglitch* the male Rattata <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Misery* the male Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lotan* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg


*Knuddeluff's active squad*

 *Womyn o' War* the female Tentacool <Liquid Ooze>
 *Tutankhamen* the male Yamask <Mummy>
 *uɐᴉɹq* the female Inkay <Contrary>
 *Topsy* the female Phanpy <Pickup>
 *Pathos* the female Lillipup <Vital Spirit>

Knuddeluff sends out first, Byrus sends out and commands, Knuddeluff commands.

NB: as of this battle I will be considering base stats in my reffings, if that in any way influences your sendout choices.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, let's go with *Tutankhamen!*


----------



## Byrus (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for reffing!

I'll go with Ruiag. (Maybe we can finally get you evolved)

Start with a taunt until it sticks, then follow up with a dark pulse and a snarl. If your opponent tries to use magic coat, swap taunt for dark pulse and a snarl on the last action. 

*taunt/dark pulse - dark pulse/taunt - snarl/taunt*


----------



## Knuddeluff (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, damn, well let's give this a go.

So, let's try something. Taunt infuriates the opponent, right? So, let's go with a *Frustration*! Now, you should feel a little better after one Frustration, but if you've still got anger to vent, use *Frustration* again! Otherwise, use *Will-O-Wisp*! Finally, regardless of your anger, we want to get rid of that Black Sludge, so use *Knock Off*!

*Frustration ~ Frustration/Will-o-Wisp ~ Knock Off*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 31, 2015)

*=Bryus vs Knuddeluff: Round One=* []

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
_gazing down into the water anxiously._
Status: none
Taunt/Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse/Taunt ~ Snarl/Taunt

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
_"...what's this guy's problem?"_
Status: none
Frustration ~ Frustration/Will-o-Wisp ~ Knock Off​

However impregnably tranquil the atmosphere generated by the serene Miracle Lake, even it wavered with dread once the troupe of trainers from Asber made their way to its shores. Two of the party of three, the challenger and his opponent, made their way to either end of the large body of water, the third taking up position somewhere between them and commanding them to send out. A wave of unusually turbulent ripples spread through the water as two Pokéballs landed on its surface, almost as if it were shivering. The first ball split open to release a cloud of formless red light, which shaped itself into the form of a Yamask before becoming corporeal with a bright flash (or as corporeal as ghost Pokémon can be, at least). The other deposited the form of a Stunky, who squeaked with terror as he gazed at the water beneath his paws and flailed wildly, terrified of falling in. When after several seconds he noticed he seemed not to have sunk in the slightest, he opened one eye and saw that somehow the lake surface was supporting him as though it were solid land. He frowned, cautiously pawing at it as his foe looked in in amusement.

Ruiag put his consternation aside and readied himself for battle. As a sneaky dark-type bastard skunk, his first priority was to break his opponent emotionally before resorting to fisticuffs, and so he sauntered across the water towards Tutankhamen- somewhat reluctantly, still not trusting the surface tension not to give way under his paws any moment- and whistled to catch his attention. _Hey, ugly!_ he called in the most roguish drawl he could muster. _What's that mask doing on your tail? It should be over your big, dumb *face*!_ He finished the beratement with a horribly annoying guffaw and a gratuitously loud raspberry before scampering away.

Crude as this slight was, it struck a nerve with Tutankhamen, and he let out a growl of fury and chased Ruiag down across the lake. The Stunky realised far too late that there was a bogey on his tail, emitting a yelp and a burst of speed just as his foe's ghostly appendage snagged him by the tail. Tutankhamen swung him brutally over his head and brought him down against the surface of the lake, which to Ruiag felt like faceplanting concrete. The little skunk yowled with pain as Tutankhamen rained down punches upon his prone body, spending his anger into his opponent until he felt he'd had enough. Ruiag clambered sorely to his paws and limped away, drawing a little comfort from the poisonous goo tucked into the folds of his fur.

Now that his foe was suitably riled up, Ruiag saw no reason not to start kicking some ghostly tail. His fur bristled as it welled up with dark energy, a small pocket of negativity welling around him within the lake's serene aura. He then released it, spreading it in a wave that pulsed along the surface of the lake, sending ripples of discord with it as it went. Before long the wave crashed over Tutankhamen's body, the Yamask hissing and wrapping his arms protectively around him as darkness burnt his hide with caustic energy. 

His arms unfurled as soon as the wave had passed, and he sprang at Ruiag again, bringing a fist down on his skull that knocked him immediately to the floor. He grunted furiously with each blow he dealt, feeling just that little bit less furious each time he smacked his mewling foe. With one last smack right on Ruiag's nose, the last of his temper left him, and he floated calmly back to his own side of the arena, leaving the skunk in a heap, sorely absorbing some vitality from his life-giving sludge.

Once he'd recovered enough to get back to the scuffle, Ruiag rose stiffly to his feet again. He was beginning to get annoyed with these constant beatdowns, and it was about time he voiced some of his distaste. Gritting his teeth ferociously, he let out a deep, vicious snarl, emitting a second pulse of dark energy along with it. The sound struck a primal chord of fear in Tutankhamen's mind, psyching him out as the wave of energy struck and dealt a physical blow to him to boot.

Shaking off his intimidation, Tutankhamen floated back towards the little Jesus skunk, raising a hand and batting at him crossly. The swipe knocked the little blob of sludge he was siphoning health from free from his fur, and with a panicked cry he rushed to snatch it back with his claws. After some fumbling he managed to grip it, and heaved a sigh of relief before it was swatted from his paws with another slap. It skipped across the water a couple of times before breaking the surface with a _plop_, sinking to the depths of the lake like a stone. Ruiag turned to his opponent and growled furiously, but Tutankhamen merely guffawed and blew a gratuitously loud raspberry before floating away.


*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 80% | Energy: 90%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
_mourning the loss of his sludge._
Status: none
Taunt ~ Dark Pulse ~ Snarl

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 82% | Energy: 90%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+2|-2|+1|30]
_cackling devilishly to himself._
Status: SpAtk-1
Frustration ~ Frustration ~ Knock Off​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's health: 100% - 9% (Frustration) + 1% (Black Sludge) - 8% (Frustration) + 1% (Black Sludge) - 5% (Knock Off) = 80%
Ruiag's energy: 100% - 4% (Taunt) - 3% (Dark Pulse) - 3% (Snarl) = 90%
Tutankhamen's health: 100% - 12% (Dark Pulse) - 6% (Snarl) = 82%
Tutankhamen's energy: 100% - 4% (Frustration) - 3% (Frustration) - 3% (Knock Off) = 90%

*Referee's notes*

the arena summary only stated that _battlers_ are supported by the lake's surface, hence the Black Sludge sank. If objects are supposed to be supported as well, let me know.
 Taunt's duration was reduced by 1 action for each Frustration used. 
 *Knuddeluff *attacks first next round.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay, that round went _much_ better than I had expected.

Due to the difference in speed, we may be a little useless here. Your main ability is status moves and Stunky has access to Taunt and a higher speed. So we'll have to prepare. So, to start, let's decrease its firepower. Start off with *Will-o-Wisp*! Unless you're Taunted, or if Ruaig is subbed, or safeguarded, then go for *Secret Power*! If Ruaig has used Protect (and you're not Taunted), then use *Calm Mind*! 

For the next two actions, I want you to use *Secret Power*! Unless you're Tormented or Ruaig uses Protect, then use *Infestation*!

*Will-o-Wisp/Secret Power/Calm Mind ~ Secret Power/Infestation ~ Secret Power/Infestation*


----------



## Byrus (Apr 1, 2015)

I rarely get much use out of this move, but let's see if we can make it work. Use double team for the maximum number of clones and follow up with two dark pulses.

*Double team ~ dark pulse ~ dark pulse*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 3, 2015)

*=Byrus vs Knuddeluff: Round Two=* []

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 80% | Energy: 90%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
_mourning the loss of his sludge._
Status: none
Double Team ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 83% | Energy: 90%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+2|-2|+1|30]
_cackling devilishly to himself._
Status: SpAtk-1
Will-o-Wisp/Secret Power/Calm Mind ~ Secret Power/Infestation ~ Secret Power/Infestation​

Ruiag gazed wistfully at the dying ripples left by his beloved Black Sludge as it drifted to the bed of the lake. Allowing himself a sombre moment, he coiled his muscles and darted forth across the surface of the lake, overwriting the echoes of his sinking item with his own network of ripples and erasing all remaining evidence it had ever existed. At first Tutankhamen interpreted this as a bizarre closure-obtaining ritual- hey, we all deal with loss differently- but it soon grew clear that this was not the case, as Ruiag began to run lap after lap of the lake's edge at a startling pace. All of a sudden he screeched to a halt back where he'd begun, four identical Stunky trailing behind him. Or perhaps he was trailing behind them? It was impossible to say now.

A blank gaze slid over Tutankhamen's face as he looked obliviously from one Ruiag to the other. He watched each of them intently, sure that one would have some glaring imperfection, or make a wrong move, and bring the whole ruse crumbling down. But to his consternation each of them held stock still, fixing him with the same smug grin as though daring him to try to land an attack. Shrugging, he decided he may as well try his luck and raised an appendage, summoning a ghostly orb of blue flame in his palm. Winding his arm back, he flung it at a random Stunky, and it wound its way ominously towards his chosen target before suddenly flying into it, whereupon both it and its target promptly burst into nothingness.

As the smoke cleared, enabling Tutankhamen to see the remaining four targets turn around and wave their tails in the air mockingly, the ghost growled and slapped a hand against his forehead. While he punished himself for his rotten aim, all four of his opponents became shrouded in the same dark aura as the previous round, before flinging the coat of sinister energy away in a quartet of overlapping purple-black waves. All at once they rushed over Tutankhamen, such that it was impossible to say which vision's pulse had actually struck him, painfully singeing him before fading into nothing.

Inaccuracy be damned, Tutankhamen wasn't going to stand for this sort of physical abuse. His eyes closed and he immediately began to focus, tapping into the innate energy of his surroundings and channelling it into an attack. The water shimmered in response with a mysterious light, Tutankhamen's raised hand filling with a lustrous orb of energy, until finally he thrust his palm forward and launched it in a shining dark blue beam. Ruiag wailed as it hurtled directly into him, knocking him back and shattering the illusion of his clones.

Reeling from the strike and the shock of his foe actually landing a hit, Ruiag recovered almost at once and charging a second burst of negative energy. As he unleashed it across the lake's surface, Tutankhamen hurled a second beam of arcane natural energy back at him, both attacks striking their targets and erupting in bursts of purple-black and dark blue light. Tutankhamen was certainly injured, but Ruiag  picked himself up feeling physically _weakened_. Some of the lake's energy had seeped inside him and filled his very being with tranquillity, making his attacks slightly less ferocious than before.


*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 68% | Energy: 80%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_mourning the loss of his clones._
Status: Atk-1
Double Team ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 61% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+2|-2|+1|30]
_really starting to enjoy wrecking all of Ruiag's stuff._
Status: SpAtk-1
Will-o-Wisp ~ Secret Power ~ Secret Power​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's health: 80% - 6% (Secret Power) - 6% (Secret Power) = 68%
Ruiag's  energy: 90% - 4% (Double Team) - 3% (Dark Pulse) - 3% (Dark Pulse) = 80%
Tutankhamen's health: 83% - 11% (Dark Pulse) - 11% (Dark Pulse) = 61%
Tutankhamen's energy: 90% - 3% (Will-o-Wisp) - 5% (Secret Power) - 5% (Secret Power) = 77%

*Referee's notes*

a rather forlorn Black Sludge lays at the bottom of the lake.
Dark Pulse should in fact only do 11% damage to Tutankhamen, not 12% as I had it do last round, thus him gaining a random 1%.
Ruiag managed four clones with Double Team. As of this battle I'm changing my clone calculation formula from... whatever it used to be to a minimum of two clones plus one additional clone for every 30 points of adjusted speed.
for the purposes of Secret Power et al, the arena type is Deep Water.
the second Secret Power reduced Ruiag's attack.
i've totally been spelling ruiag wrong all this time, jesus
*Byrus* attacks first next round.


----------



## Byrus (Apr 5, 2015)

Dammit, I knew there was a reason I never bothered with evasion moves. =/ Well, make yourself a 15% substitute and fire off more dark pulses. If you see him preparing to snatch your sub (it has priority so you should spot it right off) snarl at him instead. If dark pulse gets disabled, switch to crunch. Your ability is no good in this particular match-up, anyway. Also switch to crunch if you happen to get tormented.

Substitute (15%)/snarl - Dark pulse/crunch - dark pulse/crunch


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay.
So, let's face this, this battle isn't going our way, like, at all, but we can still annoy and buy ourselves some more time. Stunky seems like the perfect counter to Yamask >:I

Let's start off with a *Dark Pulse*. Why you ask? Well, we're then going to use *Imprison* to make sure you're only hit by it once this term. Then we'll finish off with a *Nasty Plot*!

*Dark Pulse ~ Imprison ~ Nasty Plot*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 5, 2015)

*=Byrus vs Knuddeluff: Round Three=* []

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 68% | Energy: 80%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_mourning the loss of his clones._
Status: Atk-1
Substitute (15%)/Snarl ~ Dark Pulse/Crunch - Dark Pulse/Crunch

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 61% | Energy: 77%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+2|-2|+1|30]
_really starting to enjoy wrecking all of Ruiag's stuff._
Status: SpAtk-1
Dark Pulse ~ Imprison ~ Nasty Plot​

A sensation of piercing loneliness struck Ruiag hard. Why was everything he loved leaving him? First his sludge, and now his clones... Tutankhamen was taking away everything he cared about. In one last desperate attempt to know friendship, he parted with a portion of his life force and offered it into the depths of the lake. A mound of water rose before him, shaping itself into a watery effigy of a Stunky and coming to life as it absorbed Ruiag's offering. Eager to destroy another of his foe's playthings, Tutankhamen summoned an aura of shadowy negative energy around himself, taking after Ruiag in previous rounds. With a sweep of his hand he sent it skipping across the lake in all directions, headed straight for the newly-formed water golem. To his dismay, it absorbed the attack quite effortlessly, only about a third of its mass being shed away and drained back into the lake whence it was formed.

Inspecting the damage to his new sidekick, Ruiag sneered derisively. Was that really his excuse for a Dark Pulse? That dumb ghost was getting seriously ahead of himself, thinking he could hurt a Dark-type like himself with one of those. Perhaps he needed some more pointers, he snickered to himself cruelly as his fur flared up with the same sinister aura, a countering wave of negative energy sweeping over Tutankhamen, powered up by Ruiag's Dark affiliation. So potent was the pulse that the negativity seeped into Tutankhamen's mind, demoralising him so strongly he faltered, failing to respond.

Pleased with the effectiveness of his assault, Ruiag kept them coming, hurling one last pulse of shadowy force across the lake at his foe. Tutankhamen shuddered miserably as he took the attack, his hide burning agonisingly, but managed to prevent it prolonging his funk. To help shake it off he began planning his sadistic rebuttal, storing all the malice he dreamt up away to call upon later with a cruel smirk.


*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 53% | Energy: 66%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_"you won't leave me, will you, sub-bro...? ;n;"_
Status: Atk-1
Substitute (15%) ~ Dark Pulse - Dark Pulse


Ruiag's substitute
Health: 10%

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 39% | Energy: 71%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+2|0|+1|30]
_itching to put his evil plans into action._
Status: SpAtk+1
Dark Pulse ~ flinch ~ Nasty Plot​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's health: 68% - 15% (Substitute) = 53%
Ruiag's energy: 80% - 8% (Substitute) - 3% (Dark Pulse) - 3% (Crunch) = 66%
Ruiag's substitute's health: 15% - 5% (Dark Pulse) = 10%
Tutankhamen's health: 61% - 11% (Dark Pulse) - 11% (Dark Pulse) = 39%
Tutankhamen's energy: 77% - 4% (Dark Pulse) - 2% (Nasty Plot) = 71%

*Referee's notes*

a rather forlorn Black Sludge lays at the bottom of the lake.
Tutankhamen flinched on the second action.
*Knuddeluff* attacks first next round.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay wow the one move I didn't want to not be able to do. Well, _c'est la vie_.

Okay, so let's SPAM *Round*! If, you're tormented and have already used a Round immediately before the torment, use *Nasty Plot*! If you're taunted and the before statement is true, just use *Shadow Ball*!

*Round/Nasty Plot/Shadow Ball x3*


----------



## Byrus (Apr 10, 2015)

Good job, let's keep up the pressure. Start with a snarl to cut down that special attack boost, then wait for your opponent to move before striking with payback. 

Snarl ~ payback (wait) x2


----------



## Meowth (Apr 14, 2015)

*=Byrus vs Knuddeluff: Round Four=* []

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench
Health: 53% | Energy: 66%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_"you won't leave me, will you, sub-bro...? ;n;"_
Status: Atk-1
Snarl ~ Payback ~ Payback


Ruiag's substitute
Health: 10%

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 40% | Energy: 71%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+2|0|+1|30]
_itching to put his evil plans into action._
Status: SpAtk+1
Round/Nasty Plot/Shadow Ball ~ Round/Nasty Plot/Shadow Ball ~ Round/Nasty Plot/Shadow Ball​

The sudden malevolent glint in Tutankhamen's eye made Ruiag uneasy. It seemed as though he had something immensely untoward planned, and he wasn't interested in being on the recieving end of it one bit. He fluffed up his fur threateningly and let off a vicious hiss, hoping to psych his target out enough to put a stop to whatever skulduggery he had in mind. The sound instantly struck terror into Tutankhamen's mind, caustic dark energy cloying to his body and deteriorating his mental state further.

Shaking off his apprehension as best he could, Tutankhamen tried to alleviate his spirits with a little sing-song, belting out a merry, uplifting tune. However, what a ghost considers "merry" and "uplifting" is a very different beast from what those concepts mean to the living; that is to say, all Ruiag heard was a horrific banshee wail. He clasped his paws over his ears, calling futilely to his substitute for support, but being inanimate and deaf it percieved no danger, leaving Ruiag to bear the full, ear-splitting brunt of the horrible screech.  

The godawful racket went on and on and on, pouring molten pain into Ruiag's aching skull, until finally he could take it no longer. Reluctantly he tore his paws away from his ears and sprang purposefully across the lake towards the shrieking spectre, an vindictive aura building around his body and growing in intensity as he channelled all his spite into it. Once he reached Tutankhamen, the aura swirled across his fur and cloaked both his claws, which he brought down on his target in a flurry of vicious swipes. Tutankhamen's haunting shrieks died into screams of pain, which Ruiag found much more agreeable, sating his lust for vengeance. As he walked away, a strange sensation fell upon him. An ancient curse stored within Tutankhamen's form had taken hold on him, punishing all who dared raise a hand against him by sealing away their inherent powers.

Ruiag grimaced. The occult power coursing through his body felt deeply wrong, and losing his ability threw him into considerable disorientation. Before he could even get his mind straight, another hideous wail rang out from the far side of the lake. He flinched and covered his ears with another snarl of annoyance, his fur bristling and building another vengeful aura as the ghastly sound dragged on. When at last he could stand no more, he lunged at Tutankhamen with a ferocious yowl, unloading all his pent-up malice in one mighty hit. Tutankhamen reeled from the force, immediately ceasing his shrieking and tailing it off into a weak murmur of pain, while Ruiag strutted away victorious, pawing at his ringing ears.


*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 32% | Energy: 53%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_savouring the sweet taste of vengeance._
Status: Atk-1
Snarl ~ Payback ~ Payback


Ruiag's substitute
Health: 10%

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 5% | Energy: 62%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
_ready to collapse any moment._
Status: none
Round ~ Round ~ Round​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's health: 53% - 7% (Round) - 7% (Round) - 7% (Round) = 32%
Ruiag's energy: 66% - 3% (Snarl) - 5% (Payback) - 5% (Payback) = 53%
Tutankhamen's health: 40% - 5% (Snarl) - 18% (Payback) - 18% (Payback) = 5% (capped)
Tutankhamen's energy: 71% - 3% (Round) - 3% (Round) - 3% (Round) = 62%

*Referee's notes*

a rather forlorn Black Sludge lays at the bottom of the lake.
like with Dark Pulse earlier in the match, it seems I originally miscalculated the damage output of Snarl by 1%, which I added back at the start of this round. I guess I just entirely forgot about Tutankhamen's base SpDef in round one or something :B
the first Payback triggered Mummy.
*Byrus* attacks first next round.


----------



## Byrus (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay! Let's go for the KO. Crunch away, switching to dark pulse if you get disabled or tormented somehow. Chill if he protects.

Crunch/dark pulse/chill x3


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 15, 2015)

Now I've been wondering this the whole battle, but haven't actually acted on it.

Might as well now, it could be worth it.

Tutankhamen! See if you can *Ally Switch* with a Pokémon in its Poké Ball. I know it doesn't work that way in the games, but the description says a two way matter transfer, no matter where the recipient is. If this actually succeeds, I want you to switch in uɐᴉɹq! Then, I imagine that wouldn't end the round (just like how Baton Pass wouldn't end the round), so uɐᴉɹq use *Superpower* twice!

*Ally Switch (to uɐᴉɹq) ~ Superpower ~ Superpower*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 20, 2015)

*=Byrus vs Knuddeluff: Round Five=* []

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 32% | Energy: 53%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_savouring the sweet taste of vengeance._
Status: Atk-1
Crunch/Dark Pulse/Chill ~ Crunch/Dark Pulse/Chill ~ Crunch/Dark Pulse/Chill


Ruiag's substitute
Health: 10%

*Knuddeluff*


















Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 5% | Energy: 62%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
_ready to collapse any moment._
Status: none
Ally Switch ~ Superpower ~ Superpower​

Tutankhamen was in trouble. Pain screamed through his wispy body, and he lacked the vitality to remain corporeal any longer. He longed to be anywhere else but here, preferably with some other poor bugger in his place, and to that end he solemnly closed his eyes and focused, attempting to link minds with an unsuspecting ally and whisk himself away to their location, leaving them to face the music here. His low mood was only worsened when nobody answered the call; he was all alone out here, getting his butt kicked in the middle of a lake without a friend in the world. Ruiag might as well just go ahead and put him out of his misery.

Luckily, he didn't even need to ask for such a favour. Ruiag obligingly leapt upon the sulking spectre, gleefully sinking his fangs into the ghost and tossing him from side to side like an abused chew-toy. Tutankhamen mustered only the lightest wail of complaint as the mauling rent his ghostly flesh, opening multiple horribly sore and jagged wounds before at last his world went dark. Ruiag loosened his grip and tossed the Yamask away, his limp form flopping onto the lake's surface some yards away and laying still.


*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 32% | Energy: 50%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_relishing his victory._
Status: Atk-1
Crunch


Ruiag's substitute
Health: 10%

*Knuddeluff*














Tutankhamen 
Ability: Mummy
Health: 0% | Energy: 61%
Base stats: [-2|+2|-1|+1|30]
Adjusted stats: [-2|+1|-1|+1|30]
_knocked out!_
Status: Def-1
Ally Switch​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's energy: 53% - 3% (Crunch) = 50%
Tutankhamen's health: 5% - 15% (Crunch) = 0%
Tutankhamen's energy: 62% - 1% (Ally Switch) = 61%

*Referee's notes*

a rather forlorn Black Sludge lays at the bottom of the lake.
Ally Switch doesn't work like that. Clever move though!
Crunch lowered Tutankhamen's defense \o/
*Knuddeluff* sends out and then attacks first next round.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Apr 21, 2015)

Blech

It was worth a try tho.

Let's go with Womyn o' War!

Okay, let's start with *Surf*! If Ruiag protects (although I don't see why it would protect his substitute), use *Acupressure* instead! I then want you to use *Scald*, then *Surf* again! Again, if Protect is used, use *Acupressure* instead. If Ruiag protects and you're under the effects of Taunt, use *Constrict*.

*Surf/Acupressure ~ Scald/Acupressure/Constrict ~ Surf/Acupressure/Constrict*


----------



## Byrus (Apr 21, 2015)

Let's start with a sunny day to soften the blow of those water moves, then wait for your opponent to move before dishing out some damage with two paybacks. 

*Sunny day ~ Payback (wait) x2*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 28, 2015)

*=Byrus vs Knuddeluff: Round Six=*

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 32% | Energy: 50%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_ready for more._
Status: Atk-1
Sunny Day ~ Payback ~ Payback


Ruiag's substitute
Health: 10%

*Knuddeluff*


















Womyn o' War 
Ability: Liquid Ooze
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|70]
_being a proud independent womyn who don't need no myn._
Status: none
Surf/Acupressure ~ Scald/Acupressure/Constrict ~ Surf/Acupressure/Constrict​

With Tutankhamen out of the running, Knuddeluff elected to use a Pokémon more suited to the aquatic climate. With a burst of light from his Pokéball he unleashed Womyn o' War the Tentacool, who materialised in the air and unceremoniously plopped down onto the solid lake surface. She glanced about the arena in horror; she was outnumbered by males four to one! Clearly, this battle was rigged by the patriarchy! While she filled with righteous fury, Ruiag summoned a mote of flame and levitated it into the sky, a burst of light filling the arena as rays of blindingly bright sunshine streamed down from above.

The intense heat began to dry Womyn o' War out, and however hard she tried to thrust herself into the cooling water below she couldn't break the surface. If only she could bring the water up to her... focusing, she tried to will the water upwards, and much to her satisfaction a dome of it protruded upwards, welling higher and higher. She flung her body into it, sighing as the cool liquid refreshed her sun-dried body. Once she was suitably re-moisturised, she rushed forward and swept the mass of water along with her in a tremendous wave, floating to the peak of it and bringing it crashing down on Ruiag. His substitute leapt in front of him and shielded him from the impact, a large chunk of its volume dislodged by the blow. Had the intense sunlight not reduced the efficacy of the wave, it might have blown it apart entirely.

Womyn o' War plopped back onto the surface, flinching at the now rather toasty temperature of the water beneath her after another few minutes of heating in the intense sun. A sudden devilish idea occurred to her, and she gleefully sucked up a mouthful of the almost-boiling lake water and spat a jet of it at Ruiag. Again his substitute sprang to the rescue, intercepting the volley and slowly evaporating until nothing of it remained.

Outraged by the destruction of his substitute, Ruiag cloaked himself in a familiar aura of vengeance, flinging himself at Womyn o' War and dealing a savage, dark-energy-imbued slash across one of her glowing orbs. With a hiss of pain, she summoned another pillar of water from the depths of the lake and dumped it on top of Ruiag, who was stalled for only a moment before coming back for more vengeance. His flurry of slashes was quelled only when Womyn o' War seized him in her tentacles and bodily flung him back to his end of the lake, where he leered at her and shook the water from his soaking fur. The adrenaline had stopped him noticing it, but that wave had really done a number on him.


*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 24% | Energy: 35%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_all washed up._
Status: Atk-1
Sunny Day ~ Payback ~ Payback

*Knuddeluff*


















Womyn o' War 
Ability: Liquid Ooze
Health: 68% | Energy: 88%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|70]
_all dried up._
Status: none
Surf ~ Scald ~ Surf​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's health: 32% - 8% (Surf) = 24%
Ruiag's energy: 50% - 5% (Sunny Day) - 5% (Payback) - 5% (Payback) = 35%
Ruiag's substitute: 10% - 8% (Surf) - 8% (Scald) = 0%
Womyn o' War's health: 100% - 16% (Payback) - 16% (Payback) = 68%
Womyn o' War's energy: 100% - 4% (Surf) - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Surf) = 88%

*Referee's notes*

the sun is shining brightly (six more actions).
a rather forlorn Black Sludge lays at the bottom of the lake.
I don't know whether Pokémon are meant to be allowed to submerge themselves in the lake if they are aquatic, so I'm reffing Womyn o' War as sitting atop the surface for now, but not applying any penalty since she's still in a wet enough environment to be reasonably comfortable. (That's also why I've been mentioning the Black Sludge all this time, in case anything's allowed to swim under the lake and retrieve it.)
*Byrus* attacks first next round.


----------



## Byrus (Apr 30, 2015)

Oops, yeah, I meant to add in the arena description that Pokémon can submerge themselves if specified to. Sorry for the lack of clarity.

Okay, you did good, so let's just try and land some crunches before you go down. Switch to dark pulse if there's a reflect up. 

Crunch/dark pulse x3


----------



## Knuddeluff (May 1, 2015)

Blech.

So, Sunny Day is screwing with us and, unless I can come up with something amazing (which I probably won't) soon, this battle is probably done.

Let's just be boring for now.
Scald  thrice!

*Scald x3*


----------



## Meowth (May 3, 2015)

*=Byrus vs Knuddeluff: Round Seven=*

*Byrus*


















Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 24% | Energy: 35%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_all washed up._
Status: Atk-1
Crunch/Dark Pulse ~ Crunch/Dark Pulse ~ Crunch/Dark Pulse

*Knuddeluff*


















Womyn o' War 
Ability: Liquid Ooze
Health: 68% | Energy: 88%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|70]
_all dried up._
Status: none
Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald​

The battle took a short hiatus while the referee sidled over to Byrus and asked him a hushed query, gesturing at his notes on the arena. The trainer responded with a nod, which the referee returned before striding back to his spot and snapping his fingers in the air. As the sound reverberated across the lake, Womyn o' War suddenly felt the viscosity of the water break beneath her, plunging her into the depths of the lake. She thrashed wildly in surprise before surfacing, her body breaching the surface up to eye level and frantically searching for her bearings. Ruiag, meanwhile, was still supported upon the surface, trotting up to his bewildered opponent and sinking his fangs brutally into her gelatinous mass. This elicited a satisfying shriek of pain, her tentacles jutting above the water and swatting him away before rubbing gingerly at the savage wound left by his maw.

She writhed uncomfortably, even after the worst of the pain from the bite had deadened. Sure, it was nice and wet down here, rather than laying on the surface roasting in the hot sun, but that same hot sun had heated the water so much that she felt she might boil instead. At the very least she felt she might as well share her discomfort with Ruiag. She briefly submerged before popping her head back above the surface, squirting a jet of scalding hot water all over him, soaking and burning him all at once. He yowled in pain, the boiling liquid soaking into his fur and leaving angry red burns all over his flesh, making any sudden or violent movement excruciatingly painful.

As gingerly as he could, Ruiag scurried across the lake again, cringing at the pain of moving his scalded joints. Once he finally made his way back to Womyn o' War, he parted his jaws- not as far as he might have otherwise, owing to a jolt of burning pain that shot through his scalded cheek- and brought his fangs down on Womyn o' War's tender flesh again. A second jet of steaming hot water threw him off again, and when he tried to latch his fangs back onto his opponent, the aggravation of his burns by the  heat sent a wave of white-hot agony through his burnt flesh. With a defeated yelp, he winced and abandoned his efforts, collapsing miserably in a heap.

A bubbling noise that might have passed for the Tentacool equivalent of a sadistic cackle sounded from Womyn o' War. Now was her chance. It was time to finish this oppressive shitlord. She sank for several seconds, taking a deep gulp of water before suddenly bursting up and breaching, sailing through the air in an arc over Ruiag and spitting boiling water over him all the way. The burning pain all across his skin grew more and more severe until finally Ruiag could stand it no more, silently collapsing and laying still and unresponsive. Womyn o' War splashed back down into the water and turned to inspect her handiwork; huzzah! Another victory against the evil patriarchy. Just wait until she write about this in her blog later! 


*Byrus*














Ruiag  @Black Sludge
Ability: Stench Mummy
Health: 0% | Energy: 26%
Base stats: [+3|-1|-1|-1|74]
Adjusted stats: [+2|-1|-1|-1|74]
_knocked out!_
Status: Atk-1, burned (3% damage per round, -3% final damage with physical attacks)
Crunch/Dark Pulse ~ Crunch/Dark Pulse ~ Crunch/Dark Pulse

*Knuddeluff*


















Womyn o' War 
Ability: Liquid Ooze
Health: 45% | Energy: 76%
Base stats: [-1|-1|0|+2|70]
_"I AM WOMYN, HEAR ME ROAR"_
Status: none
Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald​
*Calculations*
Ruiag's health: 24% - 8% (Scald) - 8% (Scald) - 8% (Scald) = 0%
Ruiag's energy: 35% - 3% (Crunch) - 3% (Crunch) - 3% (Crunch) = 26%
Womyn o' War's health: 68% - 13% (Crunch) - 10% (Crunch) = 45%
Womyn o' War's energy: 88% - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Scald) = 76%

*Referee's notes*

the sun is shining brightly (three more actions).
a rather forlorn Black Sludge lays at the bottom of the lake.
the first Scald inflicted a burn.
the third Crunch missed.
*Byrus* sends out, and then *Knuddeluff *attacks first next round.


----------



## Byrus (May 4, 2015)

I was about to ask how a Tentacool could run a blog, but then I remembered Squidward can operate a cash register with tentacles, so your logic is sound.

Anyway, I'll send out Fiver next.


----------



## Meowth (May 13, 2015)

*DQ warning for Knuddeluff*. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Meowth (May 17, 2015)

oh yeah this is something i was supposed to do forever ago

*Knuddeluff is DQed.*

Prizes: $16 to Byrus, $10 to me. Ruiag and Womyn o' War earn 2xp/happiness each, Tutankhamen earns 1xp/happiness.


----------

